# Kindle question



## Big Don (Apr 28, 2013)

I really like the way the built in dictionary works. A lot of the authors I read use foreign words and phrases. Can I add a German/English and/or a Spanish/English dictionary and keep the functionality?


----------



## rlobrecht (Apr 28, 2013)

As far as I know, you can have multiple dictionaries installed on your Kindle at any one time, but only one is set to be the primary.


----------

